# LGB Loco/tender question



## Jacunning (Jun 19, 2015)

Hello all,
As a newbie, I would appreciate any light anyone could shed on the following: I just purchased a used LGB starter set 72423 (freight train with 1218 loco and tender) which did not come with instructions. The box says "light and smpke" (nothing about sound) but the tender appears to have a speaker built into it. If it is possible, how can I get this thing to play some sweet, "tender" RR music? (suppress groans)


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy your new train. I just did a Google search on your set and found a site that sold the set. part way down the page is a red tag with instructions. Clicking on it brought up a PDF of the instruction manual.

http://www.onlytrains.com/model/trains/72423.html


Chuck


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Jacunning said:


> Hello all,
> As a newbie, I would appreciate any light anyone could shed on the following: I just purchased a used LGB starter set 72423 (freight train with 1218 loco and tender) which did not come with instructions. The box says "light and smpke" (nothing about sound) but the tender appears to have a speaker built into it. If it is possible, how can I get this thing to play some sweet, "tender" RR music? (suppress groans)


Does it have "a speaker" or just the holes for a speaker? I suspect that the tender has holes pre-drilled (or moulded in) for the addition of a speaker (analog or DCC) later. If necessary, you could take the tender apart to determine which it is. I've found LGB stuff pretty easy to disassemble/reassemble.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The generic LGB tender with sound which is a direct plug and play for that set is 69232.
I have this set and added the LGB 69232 but I swapped the tops as I did not like the decals that came with the 69232, the painted logo on the original tende looked much better.
I sold the non sound unit on the BAY.
All of these sets had tenders with frames built to accept the LGB speaker.
Since the tender you have has track power on the rear socket, any sound system can be easily added.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

your tender does not have sound, 
only holes

the 'universal' tender shell can be used for both those models with and without sound.


----------



## Jacunning (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for all the help! Someone already installed the sound, I got the set used.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

To make the power pick-up better, I installed a power pickup on the rear tender truck.
Big difference on plastic frogs and crossovers.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well, im sorry if I offended you 

your lgb reference number , however, would confirm my apparently erroneous assumption, as these models did not come with factory sound, so I wouldn't know otherwise unless you had mentioned it in your original post.



need more info
what make then, of sound?


----------



## JZilla7 (Jan 3, 2017)

How is the sound on the 69232? Does it change with the speed of the train? I am debating between adding that to my set or just purchasing another engine with sound. Does the 5 pin coupler cable take care of the power? You mention adding a power pickup. What does that help with?


----------

